# God tier physique.



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 23, 2018)

How many points would a physique like this add to your smv? .


----------



## its.OVER (Sep 23, 2018)

Zero.

It's all about FACE.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 23, 2018)

its.OVER said:


> Zero.
> 
> It's all about FACE.


Being that lean and muscular also changes they way your face looks.


----------



## its.OVER (Sep 23, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Being that lean and muscular also changes they way your face looks.



You can get those exact same effects just from not eating like a pig and going on a diet.

You certainly don't need to be muscular to achieve face gains from low bodyfat.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 23, 2018)

its.OVER said:


> You can get those exact same effects just from not eating like a pig and going on a diet.
> 
> You certainly don't need to be muscular to achieve face gains from low bodyfat.


That being said, being muscular and having the body of a fitness model DEFINITELY makes you look better, considering you're not ugly (atleast average or above average).


----------



## its.OVER (Sep 23, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> That being said, being muscular and having the body of a fitness model DEFINITELY makes you look better, considering you're not ugly (atleast average or above average).



It doesn't matter at all to women. Women do not care about your body. Gymcels want to deny this because of how much time they put into the gym, it's a form of coping.

All that matters to women are facial bones (80% of the puzzle), height (15% of it) and frame (5% - but I'm talking about BONES, which can't be changed by gymcelling).


----------



## x69 (Sep 23, 2018)

its.OVER said:


> It doesn't matter at all to women. Women do not care about your body. Gymcels want to deny this because of how much time they put into the gym, it's a form of coping.
> 
> All that matters to women are facial bones (80% of the puzzle), height (15% of it) and frame (5% - but I'm talking about BONES, which can't be changed by gymcelling).



Tell it to the girls who complimented on my body and texted me more after I showed them a pic of me in the mirror. 
You sound really deluded and without any experience your numbers don't matter whatsoever. 

How is it all that matters to women? Great face + Great frame + good height = still incel if he's a social outcast en high inhibited af. Atleast to girls under 25.. single mothers above 30 don't care about that stuff and just want the biological goodies for themselves.
You don't know shit about shit


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 23, 2018)

its.OVER said:


> It doesn't matter at all to women. Women do not care about your body. Gymcels want to deny this because of how much time they put into the gym, it's a form of coping.
> 
> All that matters to women are facial bones (80% of the puzzle), height (15% of it) and frame (5% - but I'm talking about BONES, which can't be changed by gymcelling).


Okay listen. IF youre a ugly subhuman gymcelling wont do shit because your face is soooo fucked your body cant make up for it. On the other hand if your face is so attractive every woman becomes moist simply looking at it then gymcelling is completely pointless for you HOWEVER if your average like a 5/10 or 6 a nice body will push you up to a 8. Gymcelling only doesn't matter if you're at one extreme or another in terms of your face, height, frame.


----------



## its.OVER (Sep 23, 2018)

x69 said:


> Tell it to the girls who complimented on my body and texted me more after I showed them a pic of me in the mirror.
> You sound really deluded and without any experience your numbers don't matter whatsoever.
> 
> How is it all that matters to women? Great face + Great frame + good height = still incel if he's a social outcast en high inhibited af. Atleast to girls under 25.. single mothers above 30 don't care about that stuff and just want the biological goodies for themselves.
> You don't know shit about shit



Hahahaha, muh social skills, muh high inhib. Bluepilled cuck.

All that ever mattered to prime girls is face. The only thing some jacked roidcelled body gets you is MAYBE a slightly increased chance of a chav landwhale once a year.

FACE FACE FACE FACE FACE.



battlefieldincel said:


> Okay listen. IF youre a ugly subhuman gymcelling wont do shit because your face is soooo fucked your body cant make up for it. On the other hand if your face is so attractive every woman becomes moist simply looking at it then gymcelling is completely pointless for you HOWEVER if your average like a 5/10 or 6 a nice body will push you up to a 8. Gymcelling only doesn't matter if you're at one extreme or another in terms of your face, height, frame.



There is no way even a David Laid type physique is moving you up 2 points. Mainly cos, u know, most of your life you're walking round with your shirt on.

There's a reason they call it gym-CELing.

Chico said it best - why lift when it's about your face?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 23, 2018)

its.OVER said:


> There is no way even a David Laid type physique is moving you up 2 points. Mainly cos, u know, most of your life you're walking round with your shirt on.
> 
> There's a reason they call it gym-CELing.
> 
> Chico said it best - why lift when it's about your face?


Lets say an attractive stacy had to choose between two males; both are 6'3, both have a average face (6/10), but one has the body of a god like the one in the jeff seid video ^. Who do you think she would choose you dumbass? Your body only doesnt matter when youre either really ugly or handsome, if you are average it does give you a boost.


----------



## its.OVER (Sep 23, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Lets say an attractive stacy had to choose between two males; both are 6'3, both have a average face (6/10), but one has the body of a god like the one in the jeff seid video ^. Who do you think she would choose you dumbass? Your body only doesnt matter when youre either really ugly or handsome, if you are average it does give you a boost.



Hurr, let me just make up a totally arbitrary situation that will never happen in real life.

Back in reality, you + your gymcel clone aren't the only two people on the planet.

Also, 'just be tall and have a good face and then gym works' means that GYM DOESN'T WORK. Having a good looking face is what 'worked' in that case.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 23, 2018)

its.OVER said:


> Hurr, let me just make up a totally arbitrary situation that will never happen in real life.
> 
> Back in reality, you + your gymcel clone aren't the only two people on the planet.
> 
> Also, 'just be tall and have a good face and then gym works' means that GYM DOESN'T WORK. Having a good looking face is what 'worked' in that case.


Last time im replying to you. IF ur extremely ugly/ goodlooking the gym wont do shit, however if u are average it can give u a boost by 1.5 to 2 points.


----------



## its.OVER (Sep 23, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Last time im replying to you. IF ur extremely ugly/ goodlooking the gym wont do shit, however if u are average it can give u a boost by 1.5 to 2 points.



Cope, gym doesn't boost you at all. Women only care about FACE.


----------



## Limerencel (Sep 23, 2018)

its.OVER said:


> Zero.
> 
> It's all about FACE.


----------



## x69 (Sep 23, 2018)

its.OVER said:


> Cope, gym doesn't boost you at all. Women only care about FACE.



J F L.

Sure doesn't bud. The girls who stare at my somehow skinny-muscular bod = a lot. "You're kinda ugly but your body makes u cute tbh". jfl bud.
Get some experience


its.OVER said:


> Cope, gym doesn't boost you at all. Women only care about FACE.


http://putslab.la.psu.edu/documents/Hill et al 2013 Evol Hum Behav.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 23, 2018)

its.OVER said:


> Cope, gym doesn't boost you at all. Women only care about FACE.



I think thats your coping mechanism mate. You know you're ugly, and you know you arent gymcelling or doing anything to improve you're shit body. And that makes you feel guilty and self-concious, so you COPE by saying Gymcelling is a cope becauae women dont care about those things anyways, hence its okay you're not gymcelling. Infact, you've probably deluded yourself into thinking you did a good job not wasting your time, and you make yourself feel even better by coming here and sharing your "knowledge" with us gymcels wasting our time.

Fuck off lol, obvs face is mega important, but if you think gymcelling wont help you, you're retarded.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 23, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I think thats your coping mechanism mate. You know you're ugly, and you know you arent gymcelling or doing anything to improve you're shit body. And that makes you feel guilty and self-concious, so you COPE by saying Gymcelling is a cope becauae women dont care about those things anyways, hence its okay you're not gymcelling. Infact, you've probably deluded yourself into thinking you did a good job not wasting your time, and you make yourself feel even better by coming here and sharing your "knowledge" with us gymcels wasting our time.
> 
> Fuck off lol, obvs face is mega important, but if you think gymcelling wont help you, you're retarded.


Im guessing he has some really crap genes therefore hes going around telling everyone that gymcelling is cope lmao.


----------



## its.OVER (Sep 23, 2018)

@battlefieldincel 
@Intel.Imperitive 
@x69 

Strong projection buddy boyos. Maybe it's the roid rage? 

Back in reality, no one gives a shit about body. They don't call it gymCELLING for nothing, you know? The misc is full of reports about how their gymcelled bodies got them attention - from *other men*. Women, on the other hand, don't give a fuck.

Think about this logically boyos. Why would your ability to lift a metal bar over and over again indicate your genetic value? It doesn't. You know why? Because everyone can fucking do it if they want. Literally everyone can eat a bunch of protein, lift weights, and gradually increase them until they're lifting heavy. Sure, it might take a couple of years, but everyone can get strong. It's not an indicator of your genetic potential because every fucker on the planet, from David Laid all the way down to a cheeto eating neckbeard in his mums basement can go to the gym and lift weights.

Face on the other hand is god given. That's why women care about it.

Gymcelling is just a cope that the normies and the jews give you to stop you going ER. Oh yes goyim, just lift those weights goyim, get strong and jacked and you'll finally get those girls goyim. Now carry on buying my jewpills, jew supplements, and paying gym membership fees to my jew buddies.


----------



## x69 (Sep 23, 2018)

its.OVER said:


> @battlefieldincel
> @Intel.Imperitive
> @x69
> 
> ...




Why isn't everyone doing it then? Every male has tried gymcelling at some point but gave up after 2 months. Just like you.
Behavioural genetics.

Why the fuck does makeup work? Why do we find women with makeup more attractive?
Why do people become more attractive after liposuction or plastic surgery?
You're telling me Chad could just cut off his dick and legs and still have the same amount of women?
Why do males with a good body suddenly get a halo?


You're right.. it's about genetics.
It's about showing your genetic worth. Higher status = automatically seen as good genes to achieve status.
Lots of money = good genes.
Good looks = Good genes
NT personality = good genes
Body with muscles shows discipline and good genes.


Cope with it. You should max your genetic potential.
Skinny Chad-lite will get mogged HARD by a Muscular Normie.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 23, 2018)

x69 said:


> Why isn't everyone doing it then? Every male has tried gymcelling at some point but gave up after 2 months. Just like you.
> Behavioural genetics.
> 
> Why the fuck does makeup work? Why do we find women with makeup more attractive?
> ...


He's in denial, theres no point bothering with him.


----------



## x69 (Sep 23, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Im guessing he has some really crap genes therefore hes going around telling everyone that gymcelling is cope lmao.



Status = Cope.
Money = Cope.
Height = Cope.
Personality = Cope.
Health = Cope.

Dicky is a Indian 2''2 midget and has a negative balance of 500000000 dollars on his bank account.
Everyone hates him and his personality is really shitty. Nobody likes to be around him. 
His dick is 2 cm with a girth of 5 cm making it more ugly.
His health is really bad and throws up every 3 minutes. He is 50% bodyfat BUT NOT IN THE FACE. 
He has tons of STDs injected in him including aids.

but he has a 10/10 face which counts for 80% of attractiveness appearantly. @its.OVER .
Dicky is a 8/10.

Girls approach him daily and he fucks and gives 2 random girls STDs every week. The girls know he has aids but nature made them attracted to this 8/10 HIGH GENETIC VALUED male.

Its all cope. @Nibba @Intel.Imperitive @Tony we should rope


----------



## badromance (Sep 23, 2018)

What are you retards even talking,go gymcell and stfu holy shit,do you ever leave your house jlf need mods asap


----------



## x69 (Sep 23, 2018)

badromance said:


> What are you retards even talking,go gymcell and stfu holy shit,do you ever leave your house jlf need mods asap


Gym closed today lel


----------



## Tricky (Sep 23, 2018)

its.OVER said:


> It doesn't matter at all to women. Women do not care about your body. Gymcels want to deny this because of how much time they put into the gym, it's a form of coping.
> 
> All that matters to women are facial bones (80% of the puzzle), height (15% of it) and frame (5% - but I'm talking about BONES, which can't be changed by gymcelling).



Can you source that claim? Women do NOT care about muscular guys?


----------



## 13k (Sep 23, 2018)

Lol fabian is posting here after he's exiled from .me

back to the topic at hand
Gymcelling does add some points to ur SMV but its ROI is VERY low.

That's why I agree with fabi on this one. It's cope. Even if u are 5-6/10, it'll push u up by 1 point max AFTER at least 1-2 years of lifting/counting proteins/spending bunch of money on supplements.
all that time + energy + money spent but low return.

U'd be better off with spending that money to dressing better.

t. former gymcel. spent 6 years religiously gymcelling.


----------



## kantero (Sep 23, 2018)

Its either instrument for improving health, sport/personal qualities or interest/hobby. No point in doing hard gymceling for getting laid. Just be healthy and sportive guy theory


----------



## Blitz (Sep 23, 2018)

Save for lower third surgeries.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 23, 2018)

13k said:


> Lol fabian is posting here after he's exiled from .me
> 
> back to the topic at hand
> Gymcelling does add some points to ur SMV but its ROI is VERY low.
> ...



On the PSL scale, 1 point is far from insignificant. Beyond that, lifting can build self-confidence, alongside improving general health outcomes. Jaw implant does about the same thing to some people (minus the health outcomes), which is why those aren't dismissed as cope, and neither should Gymcelling. 

If it didn't work for you, that's OK bro, nothing is life works 100% of the time.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 23, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> @ZyzzReincarnate @Nibba @Intel.Imperitive .


Lol all three of us have benefitted greatly from the gym

@its.OVER 

Listen man if you don't like the advice here leave. This ain't the place for you if you wanna wallow in self pity and claim that gym is cope. That's for .me

C ya


----------



## its.OVER (Sep 23, 2018)

x69 said:


> Why isn't everyone doing it then? Every male has tried gymcelling at some point but gave up after 2 months. Just like you.
> Behavioural genetics.
> 
> Why the fuck does makeup work? Why do we find women with makeup more attractive?
> ...



LOL. 'Why isn't everyone doing something that's a total waste of time'?

Everyone isn't doing it because:

1) They did it in the past, then became woke that the gym was worthless for getting girls.
2) They never went because they're not low IQ enough to think lifting a fucking metal bar makes you sexually attractive to females.
3) They already have a good face, and so don't need to waste their time lifting metal bars.

Once you start talking about ridiculous stuff like Chad cutting off his legs, you've already conceded the argument. GG WP, better luck in the next life buddyboyo.

Oh, and foids don't care about muh NT, muh personaliteehee, or muh money either.



Tricky said:


> Can you source that claim? Women do NOT care about muscular guys?



https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/c557/58176434f11b20ec582a39de0049450ac773.pdf

'Images of the face and the body were rated independently before participants were shown and asked to rate the combined face and body images. Face ratings were found to be the best predictor of the ratings of combined images for both sexes and for both relationship types.'



kantero said:


> Its either instrument for improving health, sport/personal qualities or interest/hobby. No point in doing hard gymceling for getting laid. Just be healthy and sportive guy theory



This is what hardcore gymcels start to cope with after it dawns on them gym doesn't work. Fact is everyone lifts to get laid. That's why everyone starts, at least. And if you know gym doesn't get you laid and you really are just doing it for health benefits, stop fucking pushing it on a fucking looksmaxing forum. Because it doesn't do shit to improve your attractiveness.



Nibba said:


> Lol all three of us have benefitted greatly from the gym
> 
> @its.OVER
> 
> ...



Hurr de durr, get out of here if you won't follow my shitty cope.

How about you fuck off instead with your worthless normie advice? I've seen you also claim personality and being social is important for getting girls. JFL at your bluepill low IQ coping.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 23, 2018)

@its.OVER You didn't answer my question. Your claim was that women did NOT give a fuck about muscular guys, and your study found that muscular men were deemed MORE attractive. Please cite the claim that "Women don't give a fuck".

Here's a very recent study done on perceived strength as a factor in attractiveness.
http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/284/1869/20171819


----------



## its.OVER (Sep 23, 2018)

Tricky said:


> @its.OVER You didn't answer my question. Your claim was that women did NOT give a fuck about muscular guys, and your study found that muscular men were deemed MORE attractive. Please cite the claim that "Women don't give a fuck".
> 
> Here's a very recent study done on perceived strength as a factor in attractiveness.
> http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/284/1869/20171819



Boyo, read the conclusion. Good face was a better predictor than a good body when it came to rating the overall attractiveness of men. Face >>>>> body, gymcels on suicide watch.

99% of all the 'gains' you need to make in the gym can be done by cutting to a low bodyfat percentage (which is mostly diet), and hope that you've got decent facial bones once you cut. Everything else is bluepilled coping, pushed by jews who want you to buy their products and pay for gym membership.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 23, 2018)

its.OVER said:


> Boyo, read the conclusion. Good face was a better predictor than a good body when it came to rating the overall attractiveness of men. Face >>>>> body, gymcels on suicide watch.
> 
> 99% of all the 'gains' you need to make in the gym can be done by cutting to a low bodyfat percentage (which is mostly diet), and hope that you've got decent facial bones once you cut. Everything else is bluepilled coping, pushed by jews who want you to buy their products and pay for gym membership.


I agree somewhat. A good face is gonna make the gym more rewarding that's true, but what people don't understand is that you'll look self respecting if you take care of your body. All the soft bodied ((("men"))) nowadays don't respect themselves and it shows


----------



## Tricky (Sep 23, 2018)

its.OVER said:


> Boyo, read the conclusion. Good face was a better predictor than a good body when it came to rating the overall attractiveness of men. Face >>>>> body, gymcels on suicide watch.
> 
> 99% of all the 'gains' you need to make in the gym can be done by cutting to a low bodyfat percentage (which is mostly diet), and hope that you've got decent facial bones once you cut. Everything else is bluepilled coping, pushed by jews who want you to buy their products and pay for gym membership.



I think I understand what's going on. There are two different statements that you're drawing from your study, one of which is correct, the other being your personal opinion.

1. Face ratings was the best predictor of overall attractiveness. That does seem to be what your study suggests.

2. Women do NOT care about muscular guys. Nowhere in your study does it claim this, and it even cites studies in the introduction that *disagree with your conclusion*.

Please answer my original question, which was "Can you source that claim? Women do NOT care about muscular guys?"


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 23, 2018)

its.OVER said:


> @battlefieldincel
> @Intel.Imperitive
> @x69
> 
> ...


ur such a fucking retard lmao


----------



## its.OVER (Sep 23, 2018)

Tricky said:


> I think I understand what's going on. There are two different statements that you're drawing from your study, one of which is correct, the other being your personal opinion.
> 
> 1. Face ratings was the best predictor of overall attractiveness. That does seem to be what your study suggests.
> 
> ...



Buddy boyo, if face is the primary driver of overall attractiveness, then the gym is nothing but cope. If you've got for example a 5/10 face, you'll still be cucked by a guy with a 6/10 face. Even if you have a 10/10 body and he's just a typical skinny fat dude who spends all his time watching TV.

You really wanna put in 2-3 years of solid work, just so you MIGHT be able to mog your hypothetical non-gymcelled clone by 0.1 PSL points? Gym is essentially worthless. Cut to low bodyfat, yes, as that affects your face (no guarantees though, lots of people look worse, but it's worth trying once). If you're not getting pussy at low bodyfat, adding on 20kg of pure muscle isn't going to do shit for you.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 23, 2018)

its.OVER said:


> Buddy boyo, if face is the primary driver of overall attractiveness, then the gym is nothing but cope. If you've got for example a 5/10 face, you'll still be cucked by a guy with a 6/10 face. Even if you have a 10/10 body and he's just a typical skinny fat dude who spends all his time watching TV.
> 
> You really wanna put in 2-3 years of solid work, just so you MIGHT be able to mog your hypothetical non-gymcelled clone by 0.1 PSL points? Gym is essentially worthless. Cut to low bodyfat, yes, as that affects your face (no guarantees though, lots of people look worse, but it's worth trying once). If you're not getting pussy at low bodyfat, adding on 20kg of pure muscle isn't going to do shit for you.



I'm trying to relate, I really am. There's just SO much peer reviewed research that disagrees with your conclusion. You don't sound like a dumb guy, and I don't think this is just you parroting other people's talking points, but the fact that you can't cite your original claims without appealing to personal anecdote makes it hard to talk with you.

It was good talking with you, thank you for your time.


----------



## Peruvian (Sep 23, 2018)

OP and @blackopstruecel would make a lovely couple


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 23, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Last time im replying to you. IF ur extremely ugly/ goodlooking the gym wont do shit, however if u are average it can give u a boost by 1.5 to 2 points.


I do agree that gymcelling definitely helps but 1.5-2 is too high imo. Max 1 point I'd say. 2 points is like going from a 5 to a 7. Gymcelling alone won't make that possible unless you are extremely fat before that.


----------



## Tony (Sep 23, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> I do agree that gymcelling definitely helps but 1.5-2 is too high imo. Max 1 point I'd say. 2 points is like going from a 5 to a 7. Gymcelling alone won't make that possible unless you are extremely fat before that.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 23, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> I do agree that gymcelling definitely helps but 1.5-2 is too high imo. Max 1 point I'd say. 2 points is like going from a 5 to a 7. Gymcelling alone won't make that possible unless you are extremely fat before that.


Depends on the physique too. A little bit of muscle will barely even add one point however going from having a extremely skinny/fat body to a fitness model like body(like jeff seid's in the video i posted) will definitely add 1.5 or more because not only will it change your body but it will definitely also change your face.


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 23, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Depends on the physique too. A little bit of muscle will barely even add one point however going from having a extremely skinny/fat body to a fitness model like body(like jeff seid's in the video i posted) will definitely add 1.5 or more because not only will it change your body but it will definitely also change your face.


If you take an obese guy and ask him to gymcel with roids, obviously he can go up 2 points. But that is taking the extreme on both ends. Point is that for an average guy with average face and body, at any given height, 1.5-2 points via gymcelling alone is not possible. Also note that you mentioned Jeff Seid, already a guy with good face. Even without his body I would rate him a 7.5 coz of his face and height. To say that after roidcelling he is a 9.5? Not for me. Guys with better face will always mog him even with just a decent physique.

Also I must add, that these kind of physiques are more admired by men than women. Women do like ripped guys (with good faces) but beyond a point it doesn't matter.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Sep 23, 2018)

its.OVER said:


> Hahahaha, muh social skills, muh high inhib. Bluepilled cuck.
> 
> All that ever mattered to prime girls is face. The only thing some jacked roidcelled body gets you is MAYBE a slightly increased chance of a chav landwhale once a year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 23, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Women do like ripped guys (with good faces) but beyond a point it doesn't matter.


True unfortunately


----------



## A4ROGANT (Mar 29, 2020)

battlefieldincel said:


> How many points would a physique like this add to your smv? .



I


----------

